# Garo Habano Cigars



## Jon-cl (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey everyone, 

I just wanted to share with everyone the best brand of cigars that I have found. I'v been smoking for almost a decade now and have tried a lot of cigars. A few years back a friend gave me a Garo Habano cigar and since that one cigar, Garo has been my brand ever since. I've grown to love cigars more and enjoy smoking ever more. I just want you all to try it and you'll come back here and thank me. Check them out at garohabano.com. Trust me, you will love it. 

-Jon


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok now you got me tempted so I have to try them. I will post back after I try them. Any recommendations on which?


----------



## haroutster (Feb 27, 2007)

I say you try one of there Los Lectores. Thats my favorite smoke. The presentation of the cigar speaks for itself. I dont know what Jon would recommend but i would go for the Los Lectores Robusto to start you off. After that cigar is done, you'll wish it was a Double Corona. Hey Jon, good to meet someone with the same taste. What Garo would you recommend for Stogie?


----------



## wschwing (Mar 1, 2007)

I am also a huge fan of the cigars. I say this as typically a non-cigar smoker, and I feel this really lends a hand to the credibility and quality of Garo cigars. I have tried and tested the majority of popular cigars, and as always I compare them to the quality of Garo cigars. The difference between Garo cigars, a relatively young cigar company compared to some of the other cigar families out there, is because Garo started making cigars out of a passion for smoking them. I know Garo, and being able to see his commitment to perfecting the quality of his cigars is an undeniable fact. One of my personal favorites are his Aniversario cigars, which offer a full-bodied smoke, and for a cigar that really demonstrates the complexity involved in cigar smoking I enjoy any of the Los Lectores collection cigars.

I guess the most basic reason why I am a faithful devotee of Garo cigars is because a Garo cigar is much more than just a smoke, it is the moderator for a thought process, it a promotion, its the birth of a child, and its two friends reuniting over coffee. No I am not a paid employee, nor am I a cigar connoisseur, I am just proud of the cigars I smoke.


----------



## Jon-cl (Feb 28, 2007)

*well well well*

geez,

haha - i didnt know everyone would jump at Garo cigars but I dont blame em. WSchwing - you know Garo? You need to introduce me man.

anyway stogie, haroutster and wschwing got the right idea. but it all depends on what kinda smoke you like - mild, medium, strong along with the differente tastes.

while Garo's Los Lectores, a medium to strong cigar with a little spicyness is probably my favorite, a cool, smooth Blue Garo is very nice as well. just depends what kind of cigar you enjoy. i buy them off his website www.garohabano.com.

stogie - let me know what you think my friend. happy smoking.

jon


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok you guys got me sold so I ordered all three. Great prices and I like that I can order them individually to try them.

_Order Date:_ 2/28/2007 11:31:00 PM​
Order:
*Los Lectores Cigars*
1 "R" Robusto @ $8.80 each
1 DC @ $12.00 each
*Blue Cigars*
1 Blue Robusto @ $6.95 each​
_Tax:_ $0.00
_Shipping:_ $7.00
*Total: $34.75*​


----------



## Jon-cl (Feb 28, 2007)

*grats*

stogie,

congrats man on the cigars. let me know how you like them. i am sure you will be quite happy.

take care,

jon


----------



## wschwing (Mar 1, 2007)

stogie,
Im glad you are interested, and trust me its one of those things you wont regret. Ya Jon I know him, I went to high school with his son. 

will


----------



## sean26 (Mar 3, 2007)

garo's cigars are the best! enjoy the art of smoking with a GARO


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok they came into work today. I spoke with Garo himself earlier today and told him about CigarLive. I will have to do a review soon on them.


----------



## haroutster (Feb 27, 2007)

Enjoy Stogie. Ill be waiting for that review!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

That will be tommarrow. I will be doing the CAO Belacoso Vision tonight!


----------



## haroutster (Feb 27, 2007)

Check out this video i got for Garo Habano...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

haroutster said:


> Check out this video i got for Garo Habano...


Nice vid! Thanks for sharing!

CD


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

I just saw this thread. My wife's gonna kill me but I'm just going to have to pick up a few Garo's and give them a try.


----------

